# finally got my set up



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

after couples months of lookin and pricing i finally got my first set up, got everything listed and a new jacket for under 400 if i remember correctly gona hit the slopes next weekend!

F2 Sonic 164 Wide
Ride LX bindings
Dc Phase boots


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

good deal!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice yo..i know those bindings are hella bomb...i have a set sitting in my garage :thumbsup:


----------

